

Stock market rigging is no longer a ‘conspiracy theory’ - zimbu668
http://nypost.com/2015/03/25/us-stock-market-is-just-way-too-riggin-easy/

======
MilnerRoute
I'm fascinated by exposes of stock market rigging. Michael Lewis's "Flash
Boys" was one of the best things I've read about it.

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0393351599/ref=as_li_tl?ie=...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0393351599/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=0393351599&linkCode=as2&tag=destinyland-20&linkId=ZNBN53KSLPVYMSQA)

This columnist seems to be using the word "rigged" in a much narrower sense (a
small discount being given to large purchases of foreign shares). When talking
about stock market rigging, this really seems to be just a small part of the
larger problem.

